# Homemade meats



## SolaScriptura (Sep 2, 2021)

This is just a post to flex on you with my meat-making skills: I produce my own bacon, sausage - several kinds, jerky, and meat sticks. That is all.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## jw (Sep 2, 2021)

is that a kind of self-cannibalization, producing it yourself? Kind of a weird flex. 

Kidding aside, I’m envious.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 2, 2021)

Pics or it didn’t happen!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 2, 2021)

Not sure why it’s sideways, but here’s an image of some bacon I recently made. Two varieties: traditional and what we call “SW style.” The latter is our favorite. The metal thing behind it is our meat slicer.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 2, 2021)

That is some thick bacon! Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 2, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> This is just a post to flex on you with my meat-making skills: I produce my own bacon, sausage - several kinds, jerky, and meat sticks. That is all.


A good New Testament believer I see…

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 2, 2021)

I am hiding my phone so my youngest son doesn't see this and try to move in with you! He loves these kind of meat products.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 2, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> That is some thick bacon! Looks great!


I go for 3/16” … 1/4 inch is (in my opinion) just slight too thick and 1/8 inch is just slightly too thin for thick cut. However, the stuff that we intend to cut up and use in things like bbq beans we cut very thin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Sep 2, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> I go for 3/16” … 1/4 inch is (in my opinion) just slight too thick and 1/8 inch is just slightly too thin for thick cut. However, the stuff that we intend to cut up and use in things like bbq beans we cut very thin.


Good point! I thought bacon couldn’t be too thick until I tried IHOP’s new thick cut bacon. You could nail that next to a swimming pool and dive off of it.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 2, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> I go for 3/16” … 1/4 inch is (in my opinion) just slight too thick and 1/8 inch is just slightly too thin for thick cut. However, the stuff that we intend to cut up and use in things like bbq beans we cut very thin.


Probably too nit-picky, but my favorite bacon slice is 5/32". Even measured it with calipers. 1/4" is almost a steak.

Now, for a real flex, are you going to reveal the curing process?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 3, 2021)

All from the Hannibal Lecter cookbook, I presume? Heh.


----------



## Logan (Sep 3, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Probably too nit-picky, but my favorite bacon slice is 5/32".


And here I had you pegged as a 17/128'' person...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alexanderjames (Sep 3, 2021)

How does one produce their own bacon? Do you grow it from stem cells?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 3, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Probably too nit-picky, but my favorite bacon slice is 5/32". Even measured it with calipers. 1/4" is almost a steak.
> 
> Now, for a real flex, are you going to reveal the curing process?


Isn’t 5/32” only 1mm?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 3, 2021)

5/32 is around 4 mm. A 32nd bigger than 1/8


----------

